# Sign & Seal



## cdcengineer (Jul 19, 2010)

Do some states require that you sign over the PE stamp or seal and also date it? Anyone know about Colorado requirements? I don't remember anyone dating the signature on plans for any firms I've worked for..

Thanks


----------



## Bean PE (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never seen them dated in CO, though I have a set of shops on my desk stamped by someone from NY (with a CO license...well, a lapsed CO license) that are signed, sealed, and dated.


----------



## picusld (Jul 20, 2010)

It is my understanding that if there is no hand written date on the plan, it defaults to the last revision date on the plan.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

yes. Some states have very specific requirements about how to apply the seal and signature. Any requirements would be detailed in the state laws pertaining to professional licensure.

A quick online search for Colorado's requirements led to the following.

Colorado Engineer Board Rules - See section 5.1 Sealing Requirements for Professional Engineers, especially Section 5.1.3 Signature and Date Required. It specifically states that the signature and date shall "appear through the seal" meaning that one needs to sign and date on top of the seal.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> yes. Some states have very specific requirements about how to apply the seal and signature. Any requirements would be detailed in the state laws pertaining to professional licensure.
> A quick online search for Colorado's requirements led to the following.
> 
> Colorado Engineer Board Rules - See section 5.1 Sealing Requirements for Professional Engineers, especially Section 5.1.3 Signature and Date Required. It specifically states that the signature and date shall "appear through the seal" meaning that one needs to sign and date on top of the seal.


Was it a negative or positive ion search? 

I'm registered in Colorado. I tend to sign through the stamp, and out the date in the open space on the bottom of the stamp.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > yes. Some states have very specific requirements about how to apply the seal and signature. Any requirements would be detailed in the state laws pertaining to professional licensure.
> ...


Then according to these rules dated Jan 2010, your seal in not valid on those drawings, you do not pass go, you do not collect $200, and you may subjected to severe discipline. good day sir.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 20, 2010)

shall I fetch the cane?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Well, I stamp, then write over the seal, with my signature passing through the ink.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...



Not for anything, but they do want the date through the seal as well. The intent, as I understand it, is that the seal, signature and a specific date are all one image so if some unscrupulous bastard copies the image and tries to put in on something else it is more difficult because the image is now "dated". If it were applied to plans dated AFTER the signed date it looks a little funny. The requirement is actually to protect the sealing engineer from identity theft.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


I know...I always felt safe just putting my signature on top of it, but I may take your advice to put the date on top of it as well. Can I get my $200, or do you need it to feed the college kid?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


Are you kidding? He's already eaten that $200 and the $200 from the next time 100 times you pass go.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2010)

Son of a...


----------

